# GC160 Honda Pressure Washer



## hatchet65 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi all,

I have searched the net high and low and found one other person with the problem that I have, but no answer.

I have a pressure washer with the GC160 Honda 5 hp engine. Today the engine started without difficulty but was leaking fuel like crazy from near the carb, under the air cleaner. I thought it was maybe a gasket, but after removing the aircleaner and giving the engine a few gentle pulls I am able to see that the fuel was coming through a port in the carb to an overflow type hole in the gasket near the air cleaner. Gas was even getting into the aircleaner asssembly.

Is this a gasket problem, something stuck in the carb or the pump apparatus malfunctioning? I am leaning to one of the latter 2 choices.

I am quite handy with B&S, but this is my first attempt at fixing a Honda.

Thanks in advance for any help you can give a forum newbie!

John


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm not a Honda expert but I would check and make sure float and needle is shutting off fuel when pushed on,if not carb is filling up with fuel and the only place it can go is either side hole or out intake to carb,give this a try.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Probably some build up in the carburetor float bowl, I would drop the float bowl off and have a look inside the carburetor. It may need a good cleaning. Turn the fuel off at the valve or pinch off the fuel line before you remove the float bowl or all your fuel may drain out of the tank.

Best of Luck, let us know if you need any help looking into your carburetor.


----------

